# Market for custom ATV mods?



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Been thinking about starting up a little ATV customizing business. It would be stuff like adding winches, lights, snorkels, lifts/tires/rims, customs bumpers, seats, etc etc. Over in Mississippi and Louisiana, they have shops that do this stuff, but they also have a lot of riding over there with canal road and redcreek and places like that. Would anybody around here have any interest in it?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

only problem is there isnt anywhere to ride here....i know the places that sell them also install things like that


----------

